# Program will not uninstall



## dabwid (Aug 4, 2003)

I am tring to uninstall System mechanic 4. I have tried add/remove programs. It says it is uninstalled. But it still shows up on the boot-up screen. I have removed the folder from C:\windows\program files. Yet it still shows up. Thanks for any help in advance!!


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Get RegCleaner (link below) and install and run it. Click the "Start Up" tab on the first screen and see if System Mechanic is listed. If so, check it and have it deleted.

Then return to the first screen (Software tab) and look for any mention of System Mechanic and check/delete all found.

Then click TOOLS > REGISTRY CLEANUP > DO THEM ALL >and when the scan finishes, select all items found and delete them.

Close the program and you should be ok now. Post back your results.


----------



## dabwid (Aug 4, 2003)

Zephyr, Thanks for the info. It worked great.

Happy Holidays to ya, all.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

That's great news! Thanks for the feedback and happy holidays to you'all.


----------



## angelique01 (Nov 8, 2003)

hey im having kinda the same problem. i had napster on here for a long time but when i try and remove it from the add / remove programs it says this

"the following file does not exsist or is not a valid uninstallation file"

C:\Program Files\Napster\uninstal.log. 


should I run RegClean as well, I already and have used for other things. works great, but i wasn't sure what to do with this.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

If you have exhausted all other possibilities, by all means use RegCleaner to help you get rid of the left-over Napster parts.

You can proceed to delete the Napster folder from the Program files in My Computer or Explorer. Then run Regedit and click on My Computer to focus the search and then do a search for Napster. Delete all references found. Continue pressing f3 until you get them all.

Then run RegCleaner and use the same procedure I outlined for Dabwid.

Good luck.


----------



## FemGeek7750 (Aug 20, 2007)

Zepher, I am happy to see someone else have such confidence using RegCleaner. You will NOT believe what I can't uninstall, "RegCleaner.exe"
[/FONT] I could not get RegCleaner to open at all and it has always opened since I installed it. Problem is I have started having too many system errors again. I decided to check out the registry so I tried out RegScrub since my favorite RegCleaner wouldn't open. I found an extremely long list of problems. It showed about 50 system & Microsoft folders with no values or subkey settings. Can you explain this because I have been repairing registry but am not quite familiar with value settings? Thanks so much!
FemGeek7750


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi FemGeek7750 and welcome to TSG.
Using a Registry cleaner to remove one particular program is one thing.

But if RegScrub is listing 50 system files etc..and you allow it to delete them you may cause yourself more problems than you started with.
Id ignore any so called invalid entries or you may not have any Registry left to clean.

Check link.
Why not to use reg cleaner..
http://www.edbott.com/weblog/archives/000643.html


----------



## FemGeek7750 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank You Blues_Harp28 for your reply. I do love RegCleaner over any of the others but it quit working and I can't get it to uninstall so I can reinstall it. But, I will try it again and let you know. Also, at the end of your reply I have all 4 suggested softwares installed on my laptop. 
Have A Nice Day!
FemGeek7750


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi is it not just possible that using the Registry cleaner over a period of time is the cause of your system errors?
[Just a question] 
In your Pc specs you say you had a new hard drive installed and the problems have returned.
Is that just a coincidence?
Let us know what system errors you are getting.


----------



## FemGeek7750 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey ya'll, I did some research and a search, HeeHeeHee!  I entered in my Google search window "RegCleaner Will Not Uninstall. It sent me to another forum site, which ya'll probably go there or have been there. http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t214379-juoni-vuorios-regcleaner-problem.html"] There were several people posting the very same symptoms. One person suggested this site: http://www.jv16.org/ This is the progammer who wrote the program for RegCleaner years ago. Anyway, jv16 is the improvement program which costs $29.95. They also have RegSupreme Pro & RegSupreme. Check it out because I, so far have enjoyed every minute of my 30 Day Trial with access to ALL features, no nag screens saying you have to buy before you can repair.
By the way my computer seems to be working much better. I uninstalled all Registry Repair software first, restarted my computer and WOW it was faster. Thanks everybody!!

View attachment 114139


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi good to know your Pc is running "faster".
The advice so often give on this forum is not to use a registry cleaner.
We see so many posters who have used one and wished they had not.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------

